# Beethoven-Fantasia in C Minor, Op.80



## great_auk64 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dear Friends,

Many years ago, I chanced upon a wonderful interpretation of Beethoven's Choral Fantasy, but... ~WITHOUT THE CHORUS~. It was purely instrumental, and utterly 
delightful. In fact, that single work was, is and always will be my most favorite of
all musical genres. I am 45 years old and first heard the work when I was 19. I 
had rented the LP from the library, but when I went to look for it again it was 
nowhere to be found.  I have Alfred Brendel's interpretation, though choral. 
The instrumental version may have been by him as well, or not; probably 
the latter.

Please, if anyone has any information that might lead to its rediscovery...

Thanks, and good listening to you all.

Alan


----------

